# Dry Camping



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Could someone please give me the low down on DRY camping....We are headed to Carter Cave SP in KY this weekend...the only draw back it that they have no electric/water sites available...soooo I really want to go..but I don't have the slightest idea of what preparations I will need for the weekend...
Really looking forward to giving it a go..all information needed no matter how trivial it might be
Stephanie


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

If you don't have a generator, get a really good set of batteries. I've had good luck with a set of 6v batteries while others get a high end set of 12v batteries. Try to limit your light use at night. Turn the shower on and off while you soap up. That's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

The whole thing about dry camping is that you just have to remember to conserve. Use the campground showers and bathroom when possible, use paper plates and cups, bring lanterns and flashlights, and plan to cook with a bbq, stovetop and oven. You can use your water and battery power in moderation, just keep checking your battery, tank and water monitors.

Do you have a generator?? If so, you can pretty much do anything because you would have a way to replentish your used up battery power. If not, don't fret, we've camped for 4 days without one and did just fine.

Dry camping takes a bit of thought, but it is actually just a simpler way of camping and once you do it, you'll come up with your own ways to make it better for the next time.

We take along a 700 watt inverter plus a spare deep cycle battery as a backup to the TT batteries. Great for running small electrical items as well as the tv and dvd player if we wish.

We just went dry camping in the mountains a couple of weekend ago and had a wonderful time. I can tell you this, if you're not afraid to be without water and power, you get the best spots


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We also end up dumping some dish water into the black tank since that is larger than the gray. We have dry camped several times and we really have a good time- no hookup is no problem for us. We each have a flashlight for when we get up at night and things ilke that, just to conserve, but we have stayed in pretty cold weather too so the furnace had to run and still no problems.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

AHHHHH, Dry camping. We transitioned from wilderness camping to our TT by making our 1st 2 trips as "drycamping". You've got some reat suggestions here already. One point not yet made had us thinking we were losing our minds. Your outlets and your microwave will not work on the batteries! We could have sworn the worked during the PDI...and I know they were working at home (we were plugged in!)...but they didn't work when camping. Got home, took the TT to the dealer...they worked. Went camping again the next weekend...they didn't work!!! Don't recall anyone saying the TT had to be plugged in!









So, there ya' go. You've got to be pluged in! No big deal...just don't plan to use them.

One other point. If you should run your batteries down, and you don't have a generator, you can always plug the TT into the TV, start the engine, and - "WOW! Look at that! Lights!"

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

MattS said:


> We also end up dumping some dish water into the black tank since that is larger than the gray. We have dry camped several times and we really have a good time- no hookup is no problem for us. We each have a flashlight for when we get up at night and things ilke that, just to conserve, but we have stayed in pretty cold weather too so the furnace had to run and still no problems.


Matt,
Your black and Gray should both be 40 gallons.

Lou


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

If you haven't done so, be sure to turn off the defrost (I think that's what it's for) switch in your freezer. If left on it will drain your batteries in a hurry and you don't need it.
Good luck and have fun.

Lou


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Yianni said:


> Matt,
> Your black and Gray should both be 40 gallons.
> 
> Lou


That's correct. I've never ever seen my black tank get above 2/3 after 4 days of use. My gray tank fill much faster. I'm thinking of making a transfer system from my gray to my black to extend it's 'range'.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

When you get to the CG, find the dump station and make sure your black and grey tanks are empty. Then fill the fresh water tank with potable water. The potable water is usually marked as such. The water for rinsing the dirty tanks is usually marked 'not for drinking' This is your clue not to fill the fresh tank with it.

We each have a headlamp. Makes some people look at us like we are Martians, but we can see in the dark with those things on, and still have both hands for other things. Don't invest in those unless you really want them, or are going to do a lot more dry camping in the future. We also use them when we walk our dogs after dark, again hands free lights.

We also changed out our inside light bulbs to lower wattage. The ones over the beds are 4 watts. Plenty of light at a fraction of the electric usage. I think the largest wattage in any fixture at this point is 11 watts. They are the low voltage lighting ones that can be gotten at any Lowes, or Home Depot.

It has warmed up considerably from what winter was, so the furnace won't be running as much as during the winter, thus using less electricity. The furnace will be the largest electric consumer, and likely the one you will want the most for your comfort.

The fridge and the water heater will both have to be set to run on gas, as there is no a/c electricity for them to run on. You will have to run the water pump in order to have running water.

If showering is a must, then either take them with very little water, or get a rolling tank to dump some of your grey water in to take to the dump station. If you use a lot of water, then you may want to have some sort of fresh water refill method ready. Our dry camping trips are usually at least a week, we have never gone dry camping for just a weekend, so I don't know what our usage would be. We usually take several 7 gallon water tanks along to refill the fresh water tank using a funnel to get it in the fill, if 7 is too heavy, get several smaller ones. Even 1 gallon jugs will work.

Your tanks and batteries should all be fine if just a 2 day weekend.

That is all I can think of just now.

Just remember, It is only a weekend, and you ARE going to have a great time, and learn a new way of camping while enjoying yourselves.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Is there any other way to camp????? What exactly are "hookups"???









There are only two of us, but last August we dry camped (in a campground) for 11 days - this was in our pop-up, so we did have to re-fill the water tanks, but we did it very easily. We dry camped in the OB for 6 days over Spring Break and could have gone for at least a few more days.

1. Switch to two 6 volt batteries - we will hook the trailer up to the running TV if the charge is getting low.

2. If you are a TV watcher, get a generator.

3. Conserve, conserve, conserve - 
Use the facilities at the CG as much as possible 
Use disposable plates etc. 
If you have to wash dishes, get the H2O from the CG and heat it up over the fire (or my favorite, use a solar shower - hot water all the time). 
Use a dish pan outside to wash and then dump the pan in the CG disposal for dish water (if available). 
Use flash lights at night (I like to read when I go to bed, so I have a book light to read by). 
Turn the heater as low as you can tolerate and use extra blankets. 
Try to stay out of the fridge as much as possible - we use a cooler for drinks so there is no reason to get in and out of the fridge except at meal time. 
Carry extra water jugs to refill the outgoing water with - we carry them empty - there is usually access to water at most camp grounds.
Use the OB toliet only for night time trip to the potty

I guess probably the biggest key is to get out of the trailer and camp - the less time spent inside means less use of the trailer power.

Have fun and good luck!

OCjr


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dry Camping - We love it. We usually go for a 10 day stretch every year.

Tanks - Fresh water full
Gray & Black - empty

Bring along a fresh water can. You will be amazed how much water you will use. This will allow you to top up your tanks.

Gray water - this tank fills quickly
Black water - lots of room

Batteries - Make sure they are fully charged
Lights - conserve use only when needed (I switched mine to 7watt)

Fridge to propane - make sure it works before you leave

Radio - Limit use or bring a portable

Your truck will charge your batteries in a pinch. Your truck does not need to be running however Do not forget to unplug. if you do this for 30min/day your batteries should remain in good shape over the weekend

Have fun. You will learn how much you can use. Your water pump and furnance fan take alot of power. If you do not require heat - A weekend will be no problem.

Most of all - Do not worry, have fun

Thor


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

We do a three to four day dry trip probably twice a year. When the batteries get low, start the truck and hook up your trailer controller for about 30 minutes. 
We keep a spare battery and an inverter just like SKIPPERSHE, we even run LED camping lights with it and never run out of power.

The only time we had a problem was when the temps climbed into the low 90's, and that does not look like it is on the horizon yet.

MK


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Those were all some good ideas. Unless your running computers, televisions etc. off the TT batteries they should easily last you a weekend unless you have to run the heat all night. The biggest issue is usually water. One trick not mentioned is if you are somewhat close to a hose bib but your hose won't reach offer your neighbor a cold beer then combine his hoses and yours and fill up both trailers. 
A side note: Buy a "hose thief" or something similar because some campgrounds, especially national parks without RV hookups, grind the threads off the hose bib's. This will allow to still fill using a hose.
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/categor...59&subOf=13


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Change out all of the stock 18W bulbs to lower wattage bulbs. Home Depot or Lowes will carry the bulbs in the outdoor 12V lighting section. You can typically choose between 4W, 7W or 11W bulbs. We put 4W in the lights above the beds, 7W in most other fixtures except the kitchen area and the bathroom where we used 11W bulbs. The stock bulbs are not doing you any favors while dry camping.

For instance, an 11W bulb draws 40% less amps than the stock 18W bulb with very little loss of light. A 4W uses 78% less amps, and is great for reading light above our bunks.

BTW, I have a bunch of 18W bulbs if you would like to buy them.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Change out all of the stock 18W bulbs to lower wattage bulbs.


As an alternative, you can pull out one of the two bulbs when dry camping.

We have a couple of battery-operated florescent camp lights we use inside the trailer in the evening.

Ed


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

We bring along a 10 gallon bottle of water with a hand pump. This saves using the pump for cooking/drinking water. It is a lot quieter as well. We put it in the kitchen sink for traveling. We set it up outside on our table, and reduces traffic into the trailer as well.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

We do our dry camping here in "The Land of The Midnight Sun". I don't think we used our interior lights at all last summer from May through early August. As a matter of fact, There were trips in June and July where there was too much natural light in the trailer at 12 a.m.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ahumadas said:


> We do our dry camping here in "The Land of The Midnight Sun". I don't think we used our interior lights at all last summer from May through early August. As a matter of fact, There were trips in June and July where there was too much natural light in the trailer at 12 a.m.


That's one way to save on using the light bulbs. Of course I don't think I'd want to be there in the winter. Too dark.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

MattS said:


> Matt,
> Your black and Gray should both be 40 gallons.
> 
> Lou


That's correct. I've never ever seen my black tank get above 2/3 after 4 days of use. My gray tank fill much faster. I'm thinking of making a transfer system from my gray to my black to extend it's 'range'.
[/quote]

Good thought Matt,
Let us know if you work something out.

Lou


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Conservation is the way to go.
We have two batteries.
Last year we went for 4 days and our battery situation never got below 3/4 - like the others have said make sure both tanks are empty when you get there. Also make sure you if possible dump your tanks before leaving to go home if they have a dump station. Save on gas on the trip back. Also we do most of our cooking on the outside stove.


----------

